# lets see your homemade bows



## fish30523 (Jan 21, 2008)

thinking about making a bow would like to see pics of some yall have made also some good stories of your bow making advice


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are some that I have made, well these are all I have made bsides a one piece 48" longbow for my son and a red oak board bow.


----------



## fish30523 (Jan 21, 2008)

wow those are good do you have a special jig you use to make those


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, I was actually being taught by a Profesional bowyer and was using his tools and jigs, but I have most of the stuff now I need to make them myself. I just need a few more tools and I will start making them again.


----------



## fish30523 (Jan 21, 2008)

thats some good work been surfin the net learning all I can I really would like to make my own


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 21, 2008)

Only advice I have, if you want to make a glass laminated bow, contact Bingham Projects for plans/instructions.  Here's one of mine, quilted maple riser, curly maple limbs, walnut accents.


----------



## fish30523 (Jan 22, 2008)

thats nice dan I was thinking all wood long bow but still not sure only thing I know Is I defenently want to make a bow


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a hickory self bow.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 22, 2008)

making an all wood selfbow takes an entirely different kind of talent and set of skills....one that I don't have yet!


----------



## fish30523 (Jan 22, 2008)

that's a nice! bow yea I know what you are saying dan I don't know how well i will fair out but I think the attempt will be fun


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 22, 2008)

Yall are talented!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 22, 2008)

Dang, you guys are good.


----------



## Southbow (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a hickory backed bulletwood bow I made a while back. Backed with a cottonmouth. It came in about 40lbs and I cut an inch off each tip and I'm in the process of retillering. Hopefully find the time to finish it one of these days and hunt with it.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a few of mine. My first homemade recurve,actually the first I ever made period.






A 62 lam. hardrock maple longbow






A 66" lam hardrock maple longbow






And the latest one a 64" 4 lam of bamboo longbow "Mojo"


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 22, 2008)

You guys have made some really nice bows...WOW!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> You guys have made some really nice bows...WOW!



Wow that twice! Way to go guys!!!


----------



## fish30523 (Jan 22, 2008)

keep em coming guys gettin me really pumped to get started right away I just want to cover all my bases in research for all the how to's I want it to kill animals and targets


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 22, 2008)

Lewis, you don't count. !!
Your a BOWYER !!
Sorry, I could not help myself !
This man could make some bows that would blow your life away !
 I do have to admit though, there are a lot of folks that can bend a log as well !
 There are  a lot of good bows here ! Just look at'em !


----------



## Tremark (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Robert you remember you suppose to be makin' me one for the swap of that funky quiver I had .  Tree


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 22, 2008)

I WISH I was a bowyer I am just a hack that had a REALLY Good teacher! LOL

Now when I get my tools together and start building again give me a couple years and then maybe I will be a Bowyer wannabe! HAHAHA


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 22, 2008)

You GO Brother !!
Your well on your way !


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 22, 2008)

Dang RC, that was a nice buck you killed.


----------



## SOS (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't forget El Cheapo!  Here's my TD longbow based off Binghams...but shorter.  Bout 50# at 29".  Love this bow!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 22, 2008)

sos....nice bow and buck


----------



## robert carter (Jan 23, 2008)

Next set of bows I make tree I`ll fix you up.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh yea, I bout forgot about el-cheapo that you made Steve, dang nice bow and a nice buck.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 23, 2008)

*The Artists*

I can put a saw through some framing timber, but this is way above my talent level.  Good work for those who do it.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 23, 2008)

here is one i been working on for a while, its hackberry longbow


----------



## Tremark (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you RC maybe I will see you at a shoot or hunt before long. Thanks Tree


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 23, 2008)

I built a red oak board bow for me.........................


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2008)

*HookedN21,*

That's a beauty and the tillering job you did is perfect. I don't even make bows and I can see that.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 23, 2008)

Then I built one for my son..........................


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Al.  Don't go to thinkin I'm good, I'm just lucky.


----------



## SOS (Jan 23, 2008)

HookedN21,

Nice looking job on the board bows.  I overshoot one boardbow while tillering - ended up in the low 30's maybe...and it still shocks the you-know-what out of my elbow.  How are yours' for handshock.  Like Al said, look like a great tiller job on both.  Steve


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 23, 2008)

*hookedn21*

where did you get your boards?  Nice bows


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2008)

I would show yall the ones i built but they all broke!


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 23, 2008)

now that's funny right there.  i don't care who you are.



DENNIS said:


> I would show yall the ones i built but they all broke!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve, they are a little shocky, but not all that bad considering how much mass is in the limbs with the design I used.
I got the board at Lowe's.  Had to go through 30 or more before I came across one with decent grain. 
Dennis don't give up man.  That bow I built for my son was actually my first attempt.  It broke during tillering.  When I finished mine, I dug it out of the scrap pile, squared it up and retillered.  Instead of being a 68" bow, it wound up being 56".


----------



## white1500gmc (Jan 24, 2008)

*osage selfbow*

here is my first.. I built it a few years back and finally got around to finishing it up to hunt with last season.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 24, 2008)

That Osage looks pretty stout. What did it weigh in at? Sharp!
Also, did you harvest the stave or buy it from someone?


----------



## white1500gmc (Jan 24, 2008)

*stave*

It is pretty stout.. It was around 70# at 28" before sanding and finishing.. I have not been able to find any place local so i ended up getting it off ebay..  I wanted to make the bow longer but that is the longest/straight section i could get. Do you know of a place to get good staves?


----------



## fish30523 (Jan 27, 2008)

got me an oak board at lowes yesterday so far the only thing I've been able to do is find the center and mark out for my handle


----------

